# Hair



## lesleyblay (Sep 13, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a hairdressers in Sai Kung ?
Also where the best place to take your dogs for grooming and boarding.
Thanks in advance


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

lesleyblay said:


> Can anyone recommend a hairdressers in Sai Kung ?
> Also where the best place to take your dogs for grooming and boarding.
> Thanks in advance


boarding: van diego kennnels or ferndale kennels
grooming... ask at pet central...near the wet market. The japanese one next to the curry hut is expensive, avoid the one in Tai po sai

Hairdressers: "hair by Mike".. he used to have a salon in Silverstrand but moved into a place in SaiKung a few years ago. quite few people I knew were very happy with him


----------



## lesleyblay (Sep 13, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> boarding: van diego kennnels or ferndale kennels
> grooming... ask at pet central...near the wet market. The japanese one next to the curry hut is expensive, avoid the one in Tai po sai
> 
> Hairdressers: "hair by Mike".. he used to have a salon in Silverstrand but moved into a place in SaiKung a few years ago. quite few people I knew were very happy with him


Wow, great thanks for the info


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

lesleyblay said:


> Wow, great thanks for the info


pet central also has a vetinary practice, which is very good and works closely with Ferndale kennels... both have a good reputation


----------



## lesleyblay (Sep 13, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> pet central also has a vetinary practice, which is very good and works closely with Ferndale kennels... both have a good reputation


Brilliant, I took the dogs to be groomed there yesterday, it seemed a good place.
We are going to the Asia masters next weekend and need to board the dogs for the weekend. I will ring ferndale kennels now and see if I can book them in.
Thanks again
Lesley


----------

